# The perfect Utah big game rifle?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I am trying to figure out which rifle to use this weekend...My dad's heirloom 7mag BAR from 1967...does not eject consistently. Rem 700 ADL in 30-06 (my most natural choice), Rem 700 SPS in 243. All three rifles I like and purchased myself, but I am thinking to myself that I am not in love when any of the three and a discussion with a relative he tells me how he does not buy many firearms, but what he buys is very nice stuff that are very versatile, higher end stuff. It got me thinking that maybe he is on to something. Maybe spend a little more and get something that I really love and would be my own Lorene (Open Season reference) that would be an heirloom passed on to my sons. So what are your thoughts on the following points? Keep in mind that I would not spend more than about $1,500 MAX and likely closer to $1,000 total, whereas the aforementioned only cost about $400 each.
1-Stock-it would have to be a real wood stock, the synthetic just don't seem to have personality, nearly all of my firearms are synthetic.... 
2-Accuracy-Tack driver, kind of goes without saying. I just love my accutrigger for the safety feature while still having such a light trigger. I must say that Savage has my first thought, but the name just seems so lame, why can't Browning come up with a good alternative?
3-Caliber-Something for deer and elk that is a flat shooter and manageable recoil. I like the versatility (big range of size of bullets, 115-225 or so) of those around 30 caliber. I have read good things about 280, but there are so few rifle and ammo options it seems. 300 Win mag or a real classic in 308 or 30-06? 
4-Optics-Monarch, Cabela's Euro, Vortex in $200-$400 range
5-Action-Semi auto to keep recoil down? Does anyone ever get a second shot to where the semi auto is an advantage?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So many options out there.

Have you looked at the Browning X-Bolt line? I've handled a couple and they are pretty nice. But then again, so are so many others..

What about Kimber? They have some nice wood with great craftsmanship IMHO. Would cost a bit more, but remember- it's an heirloom and you only live once.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I almost included KIimber, but as they don't deal with distributors I can't see the real prices vs MSRP on Davidson's and would likely stick with the classic brands....classic caliber, classic finish. Really liking the idea of the BAR with BOSS.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Walnut stock with blued steel, satin blue is okay if it’s well done. Bolt action or single shot. Rifles like Nosler, Dakota, Kimber and Ruger’s No. 1. Or the new Winchester 70s or Remington’s CDL. The glass has to be Leupold, no giant objective lens or extreme magnification please. The cartridge it’s chambered for has to throw a bullet about 140 to 180 grains at around 2700 to 3000 feet per second.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Where is the 270? Where is Winchester? Sorry but your poll is lacking


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry guys! I could have made the list pages long, but it takes too long to get through it, but mainly just to spite Loke. As soon as I edit the poll it loses all of the results, so I will leave it as is.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have a Remington 700 in 30-06, why are you even asking the question? Best all around big game rifle ever created. Without question. The rest is just emotion.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

1. Weatherby in 30.06, Leupold VX-2 in 4 x 12AO

2. Weatherby Vanguard 2 Deer Skulls .300 Win Mag - $549.00, Burris 4.5 x 14AO - $299.00

Number 1 is trying to give you more or less what you have listed in your survey.
Number 2 is a submoa rated rifle out of the box with adjustable trigger. It has the syn stock though. Personally I love Leupold scopes, but if I want to save money then Burris is next.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 on the model 700.. I inherited my grandfathers 30-06 in BDL and it has killed more big game animals than any rifle in the family combined. It is still topped with the orignial tasco scope that came with it for free. Anyhow if I were buying a new rifle I would probably still go with model 700. I am also becoming more and more of a fan of the .308 for its balance and managed recoil. If the military uses it out to 1000's of yards I believe that the round puts a lot of the capability in the shooters hand. So if you wanted a gun to fall in love with, a true romance would be a gun that you spend hundreds of hours with on the range discovering all of its deepest secrets. .308 has just that charm for the fact that shells and rounds are easy to come by and figuring out a good round for it can always be refined.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Only one gun? OK, first off, caliber. Any caliber that is good for elk is also good for deer...but not necessarily vis-a-versa...so...buy a great elk caliber like one of the 30.cal mags or better yet a .338. The rifle??...like you, I like the classic look of fine wood and blued steel. It's like picking out a wife..get the one that feels best, and...  ... and the one you think is the prettiest.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a Browning White Gold Medallion in .308 and put a Vortex scope on it. Awesome! 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a Savage 111 in 7mm RemMag with a gray laminate stock, it is currently topped by a Pine Ridge 3-9x40. I absolutely love the gun. I am waiting for a certain sight to put a Vortex sight back on sale, some time in November and it will then be topped with that. I absolutely love the action and the trigger on this gun. Ultimately, it is what feels good in your shoulder. You can shoot any gun well with the time and the effort, the trick is finding the gun that you thoroughly enjoy to shoot. That my friend is the dilemma, good luck sir.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Where is the 270? Where is Winchester? Sorry but your poll is lacking


+987

winchester 270 model 70 or 70a pre 60's if possible


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I am waiting for a certain sight to put a Vortex sight back on sale, some time in November and it will then be topped with that.


Which site has the deals on the scope?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

The BEST gun of all... RUGER .270. That's really all you need to know. It has handled everything I've asked it to handle, with no problems. I have a 4-16 x 50 scope on mine... but that's only because the cost was extremely difficult to say no to. It's a relatively no name brand (Eagle Eye Optics), but for the money, it beats the snot out of a Leupold.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Perfect rifle--One that you build on your own! If you want one all around rifle, start with the action from your 700 ADL and build a 300 Win or 300 RUM, or get you a short action and build a 300 WSM. If you have a donor action you can likely come in under that $1500 mark.

In my opinion a do all cartridge needs to be a .30 Cal and these three are some of the most versatile cartridges that you can use for almost every situation in North America. None of them are my absolute favorite cartridges, but if I had to just choose one, it would be one of these.

If building is not an option, and you're looking for an potential heirloom. A Weatherby rifle would be the top of the list followed closely behind the new Browning X-Bolt, Remington CDL and Winchester 70.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I will be brief.....I said Tikka in 30-06. Finding a wood one will be a challenge but I found one. I have a Remington 700 in 30-06 and I love it...but the safety does not lock and bolt closed and that bothers me.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting for a certain sight to put a Vortex sight back on sale, some time in November and it will then be topped with that.
> ...


http://www.cameralandny.com/

I've bought items from them before, they're real decent to work with.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

remington 700bdl 7mm rem mag, leupold 3.5-10, perfect rifle for any big game in the lower 48.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I almost included KIimber, but as they don't deal with distributors I can't see the real prices vs MSRP on Davidson's and would likely stick with the classic brands....classic caliber, classic finish. Really liking the idea of the BAR with BOSS.


The Kimber rifles don't seem to come off of MSRP by much. MSRP on my Montana is $1360, I think I paid a little over $1200. If you can't find the one you want then you may be waiting for a while. The wait was in the 5 month range when I ordered mine.

All that said...It is a darn nice rifle.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If you have $1500 to spend on a rifle & scope, buy a $1000 scope and a $500 rifle (2/3 to 1/3 rule for whatever amount of money you are working with). Most rifles (with a little work) can shoot 2MOA which is ok for hunting. The limiting factor on most hunting rifles is the glass (aside from the person behind it  ). Leupold is great or any of the higher end lines of respectable brands (Burris black diamond comes to mind). Nothing wrong with a Remington 700 in 30-06, ADL wood stock--classic


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

kimber 8400 325wsm, Leo VXIII 4.5-14x40, 200gr nosler PT @ 2900 fps.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can't find/afford a Colt Sauer then get the Kimber. You only get one go-around...treat yourself to a steak at least once in your life. 

http://www.willcrockett.com/colt/h3dd3ea06#h3dd3ea06


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ruger #1, 7mm Rem Mag, Redfield 3X9 scope. Forget about a second shot, you only need one with this set up.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a gunsmith fix your BAR, have a custom stock built and spend the rest on the best optics you can afford.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love my new weatherby .270 wsm. Looking to break her in this weekend.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Airborne, You are up in the night! If there is one piece of hunting equipment you can scrimp on it is the scope. You need one that will hold a zero, period! 

Browning X Bolt 7mm-08 with a Vortex Viper 4x12-40.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> Airborne, You are up in the night! If there is one piece of hunting equipment you can scrimp on it is the scope. You need one that will hold a zero, period!
> 
> Browning X Bolt 7mm-08 with a Vortex Viper 4x12-40.


I agree..nothin finer than a fine firearm that's served you faithfully for a life time...
when was the last time you heard a guy say "gee, I guess I'll buy a new rifle for my old scope"  I truly believe once you reach $300 to $500 for a scope, your return on investment falls off really really fast.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think your scope is equally as important as your rifle, whats the point in having a gun that will shoot sub moa, if you don't have a scope that will allow you to do it. I won't say it is more important, but they are equally important. 

gwailow- was correct on the site


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Have a gunsmith fix your BAR, have a custom stock built and spend the rest on the best optics you can afford.


That is a pretty **** intelligent statement for a Tide fan. You got me thinking! -Ov-


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Lot's of good advice. I really liked the Colt Sauer site BP posted--good looking gun. 

You mention getting a BOSS. I have a BOSS on my Browning and I wish I didn't. It's nice to have the option of tuning each load, but it is a pain in the butt in reality. However, if you're into that type of thing, maybe you would enjoy the process.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

USMARINEhuntinfool, You are correct, but......You can spend $200.00 on a Vortex Diamondback or equall scope and get that scope your talking about. I consistantly shoot 1/2 moa with this gun and I have never once worried about the scope failing me.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Have had my Remington BDL 30.06 since I was a kid. Put a Leupold on it years ago, and it has been a great combo, have taken many deer and elk with it. 150 grain for deer, and 165 for elk. They don't go anywhere but down when the get hit. My brother in law has a 308 Winchester model 88 he got from his dad that has been a great gun also. I have a Winchester model 88 .243 that I got from my dad that has been used by all my daughters for a number of deer. They are already talking about who gets that one when I'm gone. I plan on sticking around long enough to give it to one of the grandkids..........


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

When it all gets boiled down it comes out to: a gun that you are so comfortable and confident in that you can put the bullet where you want it. 
.......................
I'm more and more a fan of a short action rifle (weight, bolt throw, etc.) so I'd personally take a .308 over a 30-06 and a 300 wsm over a 300 WM. Interesting, I'm kinda getting the same way, same caliber examples you gave. The more I shoot the .300 WSM Remington Model Seven the more I like it.  
...............................
The only other comment I have is that in a pinch - you can walk into the hardware store in any town and get a box of 30-06. Can't say the same thing for a box of 257 Weatherbys.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Why not that Benelli Auto loader in 300 mag? All that power...not so much recoil. And it's wood. Kind of ugly I guess. I have a BAR in 270 that I love.


----------



## buckstopshere (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Browning 25-06 with a Burris scope and it shoots marvelously. I also enjoy my 7mm-08 but it is a little light for elk.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I'm a Ruger fan. I shoot a .300 Win Mag. for deer and elk with 180 gr. Remington Core-loct ammunition. I also have a .270 Ruger that is a nice choice as well. For scopes I use Leopold and Burris optics.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Winchester Model 70 Super Grade 25-06 with Leupold glass for deer.
Winchester Model 70 Featherweight Classic 300 WSM for elk.
But in all reality I just use my Athens Afflixtion for everything now ;-)
I've killed about 12 animals between those 2 rifles, but in the last 4 years other people have killed 3 animals with them and I have killed zero. I would probably sell them if it weren't for the sentimental value!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm late to the party, but here it is: Savage model 99 in .308 Win caliber. However, since they don't make them any more then Browning BLR in .308.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Ruger m77 .270 laminated stock stainless with 2.5-10 leupold, I think that's the prettiest gun a guy can buy I also can't think of an animal in Utah I wouldn't be comfortable shooting with the setup!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Curious to what your going to do.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that you should buy something like a Browing or Weatherby with beautiful blueing and nice wood. If you want it to be an heirloom, but something that someone would be proud to inherit.

Im not saying you should break the bank, but you could buy a great rifle for under $2k (use your Cabela's card that you are always telling me to get) and then buy a scope later.

Hendershots.net has some great stuff to look at. And if you are considering a Kimber, several local gun stores stock them and can give you a real-time quote. Impact, Gallensons, and Gunnies all carry Kimber products and you can just special order in the one you really want. 

But if you are sticking to ones you can find on Davisons, then I think the aforementioned rifles will do you quite well. Heck, a high-grade Model 70 would be great too.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My only big game rifle is a Ruger m77 mark 2 in a 7mm Rem Mag. I had a muzzle brake installed and good trigger job. A couple of years back I upgraded to a Swarovski 2-12 scope. I will never do anything more to the rifle nor will I need to. I have killed antelope, deer, elk and moose with it.

If I were you I would refinish your 700 adl if needed and top it with a great scope and you are good to go. If it needs the trigger touched up you can and add a muzzle brake if you want. It already has great wood.

If I were to ever buy another big game rifle though it will be a Browning 1885


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah for old threads! I love my gun. Tikka T3 Lite in 7mm RM. I think it will kill anything that gets shot in the heart.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Yeah for old threads! I love my gun. Tikka T3 Lite in 7mm RM. I think it will kill anything that gets shot in the heart.


Good catch! I didnt notice that this thread is as old as the cheese in my fridge -O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The perfect big game firearm:

12 gauge 870 
26" improved cylinder barrel
Foster-type 1 oz slugs for big game



same firearm bonus:

#2 steel shot shells for waterfowl
#5 lead shot shells for upland game
#8 low brass lead for doves and road signs

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The perfect big game firearm:
> 
> #8 low brass lead for doves *and road signs*
> 
> .


Its all starting to make sense now.... :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob, just how the heck am I gonna hit an elk at 800 yards with my Remington 870?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Good catch! I didnt notice that this thread is as old as the cheese in my fridge -O,-


But not as old as some of the "meat products" hanging in Goob's basement.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> But not as old as some of the "meat products" hanging in Goob's basement.


technically I believe the term is "meat by-products"


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> Goob, just how the heck am I gonna hit an elk at 800 yards with my Remington 870?


Aim high?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Top of page RandomElk. Well played. 

That's what I was thinking though. Just hold a little high and it'll work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you just need 3 pyrodex pellets to shoot 800 yards with it.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> Top of page RandomElk. Well played.
> 
> That's what I was thinking though. Just hold a little high and it'll work.


Thank you sir. Just checked my charts and at 800 yards you need to hold about 673 feet high... If you are using the high velocity slugs. Thats only if you are using the hood of the truck as a rest though.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I voted 30-06, very versatile and rounds can be found anywhere.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> I voted 30-06, very versatile and rounds can be found anywhere.


For some reason I just had a feeling you would vote the 30-06


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

What about a spiffy Winchester model 70 in .270 win loaded up with heavy 150's? Or perhaps a Marlin or Win-m94 chambered in 30-30 or .35 remington? Maybe an FN Scar chambered in 7.62x51? Truthfully, a .50 Kentucky flint-lock rifle would be pretty sexy-- makes a good hiking staff too. 

It truly is a shame how short the lives we lead are.


----------

